

Facebook threatens to sue man who changed his name to Mark Zuckerberg - silkodyssey
http://mashable.com/2011/12/16/facebook-sue-mark-zuckerberg/

======
coderdude
I feel bad for his family ("he says he plans to change his family's names as
well"). I imagine him having a teenage son or daughter that can't wait to be
seen at school the next day.

------
pantaloons
Man sells likes, Facebook sues. What this has to do with someone's name or why
anybody, Facebook included, should care, is beyond me.

~~~
troymc
Ignoring the name of the business owner, what are the grounds for the lawsuit
that Facebook is filing, or threatening to file?

~~~
Slimy
Israeli entrepreneur Rotem Guez has legally changed his name to Mark
Zuckerberg. It’s his latest response to a legal battle he’s fighting with the
social networking giant over his Like Store.

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-is-suing-mark-
zu...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-is-suing-mark-
zuckerberg/6375)

~~~
troymc
It seems like this guy violated Facebook's Terms of Service, so they shut down
his account. I don't understand how violating Facebook's ToS gives Facebook
the right to sue. I was asking about that legal detail.

If a business were to pay 5000 third-party individuals to "Like" a page, that
business might not have a Facebook page and may have never agreed to the
Facebook ToS. In such a case it seems to me that Facebook's only option would
be to shut down the 5000 accounts who posted fraudulent Likes.

How does one distinguish a fraudulent Like from a true Like? If someone gave
me money to Like something, I might go check it out, and actually, truly, like
it. Then what? What if I Liked the thing but gave the money back? It seems to
me that a judge or jury would have to decide these things, after gathering
evidence and testimony, and there's no way to scale _that_.

Obviously Facebook will be able to find the businesses offering to pay for
Likes, but I don't see how they can go after them (legally) if they have no
direct connection to Facebook.

(The 'Like Store' in this story did have a direct connection to Facebook, so
Facebook was able to shut that down and able to invoke the Facebook ToS.)

------
mgh2
I hope facebook sues this psycho guy out of his mind, he is a disgrace as an
"entrepreneur"

